# Mirko Cro Cop back in the UFC!!



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.mirko-crocop.com/?id=4&solo=102

Set to face Mustapha Al-Turk at UFC 99 according to his website. YES!!!


----------



## MexHaHaHa (Mar 20, 2009)

If this is a joke..I'm going to cry..if not..I may explode with joy!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

so two guys who got maimed by Kongo get to fight it out to find out who is THE BIGGEST LOSER!


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope this isn't a joke..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

it is not a joke. its on his official web site...
good warm up fight for mirco! god i cant wait to see it! 
CRO COP IS ******* BACK!


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

This sounds like BS. Al-Turk is fighting Todd Duffee at UFC 99. Cro Cop is also not listed as fighting at UFC 99, either on the UFC site or any where else.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

its not bs ...
OFFICIAL WEB SITE!!!!!! OFFICIAL! Oh my god..


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm rooting for Cro-Cop via brutal, life changing headkick KO.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

This better be true...

And even if it is, there's no guarantee that the old Cro Cop will show up. 

Either way, I hope he's back to knocking dudes out with LHKs again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive heard BS from Cro Cop before, how many times has he given interviews saying he was returning?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Ive heard BS from Cro Cop before, how many times has he given interviews saying he was returning?


True. I hope it is true, but i will wait until I see it listed on the card with the UFC.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mirko CroCop is back baby!!!! Now is his second chance to dominate the hw division in the UFC and im with him all the way.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

hopefully he ends it with a left high kick.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds about right. There were rumours flying about he was supposed to face Couture in Germany. They need a popular European fighter out there on their card. 

Oh yah...IT"S TIME!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope this isn't fake. My heart will break.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I hope this isn't fake. My heart will break.


Don't worry. If it isn't true we can hold each other and cry. :sarcastic08:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hell yeah. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope that Cro Cop can regain his pre-UFC form.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Who gives a shit? Seriously? As a the crop cop fan, why does this please you? Whats he done? Beat two cans and gotten beatne up by Overeem?

**** this and anyone who thinks it is a good thing.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

So thats why its called UFC 99: the comeback......maybe?


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

I am afraid he will end up just like Randy and Chuck. He's done.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

man i dont care what anyone else has to say im excited if this is true hopefully he can win this time


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

oh man are u people crazy? he will be fighting oh my god... 
just wait and see. all u doubters and haters and tuf fans lol will see da real cro cop


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

As a fan of his- of course I'm glad to see him back but that doesn't mean I'm going to blindly ignore how he has looked in his last few fights and think that he will run through the division like I and many others thought he would in his first UFC run.

Al-Turk will be an easy tune up win but it won't mean much just like beating Eddie Sanchez didn't mean much. Coming off the knee surgery I hope he's fully recovered and is actually training in a cage this time around. 

I hope he can rebound and get back to the old days of kicking people's dome's off but for now I'll keep my expectations lows so I'm not as disappointed as last time. I will always pull for Mirko though and I hope this run is more successful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure why people care so much about Cro Cop returning to the UFC. It's not like he has been impressive lately. If he does fight Al Turk, he doesn't deserve a spot on the main card and I would be disappointed if he did have one.

Even if he has accomplished some good things, he should earn his way back to the main card which he clearly hasn't yet. This has preliminary bout written all over it in my opinion.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

people ! he is coming of a ******* knee surgery ... al turk is a good come back fight for mirco. he needs to put a good show in germany


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a fan of Cro Cop's so I'm not gonna whine and complain about it like the rest of you. Jesus, fresh off knee surgery, obviously still wants to continue fighting since he wants 3 fights this year. I wouldn't say he was clobbered by Kongo.

I can't wait. Why get rid of a guy or not be excited about a guy who could still bring the highlight reel KO's.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think anyone here is guilty of not being excited or whining and complaining. It is just more of a wait and see attitude since we all were very excited last time he was in the UFC. And we all know how that ended... As someone who was on the edge of my seat everytime CroCop used to fight, I really hope he comes back and has some highlight reel knockouts...but we will see.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Walker said:


> As a fan of his- of course I'm glad to see him back but that doesn't mean I'm going to blindly ignore how he has looked in his last few fights and think that he will run through the division like I and many others thought he would in his first UFC run.
> 
> Al-Turk be an easy tune up win but it won't mean much just like beating Eddie Sanchez didn't mean much. Coming off the knee surgery I hope he's fully recovered and is actually training in a cage this time around.
> 
> I hope he can rebound and get back to the old days of kicking people's dome's off but for now I'll keep my expectations lows so I'm not as disappointed as last time. I will always pull for Mirko though and I hope this run is more successful. :thumbsup:


Thats about how I feel..How sweet it would be if he looked like the old Mirko for about 2-3 fights, what a buzz in the HW div. that would cause..it would be great if it happened. imo


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

This better be true.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

VoiceOfThunder said:


> I am afraid he will end up just like Randy and Chuck. He's done.


How is Randy 'done'? Taking the fight to a much larger opponent, yet ultimately getting caught by a canned ham for a fist suddenly equals 'the end'? Interesting way of looking at it, I suppose. :confused03:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

to all the badwagoners i cant wait to see all of u fake fans to jump on cro cops D|ck after he beats al turk


----------



## james5599 (May 17, 2009)

I wouldnt read a huge amount into this, although it wouldnt suprise me if he cropped (no pun intended) up,

he never looked at ease in the ufc, but he joins a list of fighters who ve made the transition and struggled, obviously not a lack of talent, but does illustrate how important being mentally settled is.....

be nice to see him back to something like his old form...! 

j.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yaay another possible shiny can for Cro Cop to maul.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Who gives a shit? Seriously? As a the crop cop fan, why does this please you? Whats he done? Beat two cans and gotten beatne up by Overeem?
> 
> **** this and anyone who thinks it is a good thing.


I assume it would please Cro Cop fans because they get to see him again? Why are you slamming people because they like Cro Cop. Yea I think it's premature to be saying he will be the champ, but not to say they are excited to see him back. Stop being such a clown.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

And my question is why would it be excited to see him back? If we wanted to see a guy beat up on a shiny can, we'd just watch Kongo/Al Turk again. Put him up against any mid-level competition even and he'll be outclassed. Real exciting.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

WOOHOO! I love teh crocops! :thumb02:

I hope he achieves some degree of success this time around. 

He's a very talented fighter who just hasn't been there mentally.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Because people are a fan of him, that's why, it's pretty simple.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They should feed him a bunch of cans and then let him challenge Mir for the belt so he can continue knocking out all of the pride legends.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hett said:


> Because people are a fan of him, that's why, it's pretty simple.


Every fighter has fans. Doesn't mean it's "exciting" to see anyone back.

Besides, let's not pretend people are excited to see Cro Cop get steamrolled again in the UFC, which is what would happen. People are excited to see him beat up on a D-level can so they can them proclaim "CRO COP IS BACK!"


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

dont be a ******* moron alex. when lesnar got shitle tot he had only 2 fights in ufc. so when cro cop gets a ******* tune up[ fight everyone is mad? ******* retarded bro


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Every fighter has fans. Doesn't mean it's "exciting" to see anyone back.
> 
> Besides, let's not pretend people are excited to see Cro Cop get steamrolled again in the UFC, which is what would happen. People are excited to see him beat up on a D-level can so they can them proclaim "CRO COP IS BACK!"


Hmm no.

Maybe we're just looking forward to see him fight again? If it's the UFC, great. Lots of fans would be excited to just see him fight since he's been inactive due to injury.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

if this is true then crocops gonna win and then hes gonna loose as soon as he faces top echelon opposition. its sad but true, the old heroes are fading, thats why im not to exited about this.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.mmaforreal.com/2009/5/18/879288/white-confirms-crocops-return
yep he is fighting as i said!!!!!


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

I will always cheer for CroCop but I can't say I'm happy to learn this. He's already been hurt on the big stage, and I can't see him doing much this time round


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

WOOT WOOT 
i cant wait to see cro cop fight agian
its been pretty rough as a cro cop fan 
but im glad to see him back


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Every fighter has fans. Doesn't mean it's "exciting" to see anyone back.
> 
> Besides, let's not pretend people are excited to see Cro Cop get steamrolled again in the UFC, which is what would happen. People are excited to see him beat up on a D-level can so they can them proclaim "CRO COP IS BACK!"


For everyone's benefit. Please give me a complete and exhaustive list of the reasons fans are allowed to be "excited" about a fighter in the UFC.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a huge Cro Cop fan. I'm a little nervous but I'm very happy to hear this. I still have faith in him and if he would train his heart out and get back his murderous instinct, and train with a very experienced grappler, he can rise to the top.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm glad that he is given the second chance, but I frankly don't expect him to win all the fights. I wouldn't be surprised to see him losing to Velasquez or Dos Santos via TKO/KO. The only interesting bouts with CC are against former rivals: Couture, Nogueira (again) and, perhaps, Frank Mir. Something like "Cro Cop vs Lesnar" doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

seens when is velasquez a top fighter? just wait and see him losing against heath...


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

People are quick to right him off. He seems motivated.

Dumb excuse to say watch Kongo beat up a can again if you want to see Al Turk destroyed. People want to see Cro Cop do it because he still has many fans and they want to see him back.

Nothing wrong with being excited about a fighter coming back that was once exciting and gave fans some of the best KO's in MMA history.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm always happpy to see Mirko fight. He'll be an interesting addition for now. We will have to see if he can shake the ghosts of his last UFC outings.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not sure what to say. I am a big fan of Cro Cop, but I don't wanna see him lose again. So I'll just wait and see how he does.


----------



## cultlegend (Jan 18, 2009)

check out this new "Cro Cop" video! it looks like he's got a octagon in his gym, and if i remember correctly Mirko said that he wasnt training in a cage the last time he was in the UFC.

http://www.mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/5173-crocop-trains-after-successful-knee-surgery.html


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i gotta admit that was a sweet shoulder sweep from his back.

i'll still wait and see what happens when he's in the octagon.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Every year that passes in the UFC is like 5 in any other sport. The rate of evolution in skills is taking place at lightning speed in MMA. It seems the division and sport are passing Mirko by, with the likes of Cain Valesquez, Shane Carwin, a vastly improved Frank Mir, and of course the champ Lesnar reigning at the top of the HW division. I'd have a hard envisioning Mirko beating any of those guys.

And I didn't even want to mention Gonzaga: we all know what happened there!

PS: Tactically speaking, Mirko's style is simply too predictable and one dimensional. He walks straight ahead, with no head movement, and waits and waits for the predictable, telegraphed: 'here comes the head kick/hey where did my opponent go' exclamation mark. His style is too predictable, and he's too old and unimaginative to reinvent himself at this point.


----------



## cultlegend (Jan 18, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Every year that passes in the UFC is like 5 in any other sport. The rate of evolution in skills is taking place at lightning speed in MMA. It seems the division and sport are passing Mirko by, with the likes of Cain Valesquez, Shane Carwin, a vastly improved Frank Mir, and of course the champ Lesnar reigning at the top of the HW division. I'd have a hard envisioning Mirko beating any of those guys.
> 
> And I didn't even want to mention Gonzaga: we all know what happened there!
> 
> PS: Tactically speaking, Mirko's style is simply too predictable and one dimensional. He walks straight ahead, with no head movement, and waits and waits for the predictable, telegraphed: 'here comes the head kick/hey where did my opponent go' exclamation mark. His style is too predictable, and he's too old and unimaginative to reinvent himself at this point.


That may be true. but if older guys like Lesnar and Carwin can learn new stuff and improve there tecnich, then so can Mirko.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ugh, so annoying.

If he were to retire right now, he would be remembered in most minds as the guy from PRIDE. A killer, a machine, a LHK dispenser.

He will go to the UFC, probably lose most of his fights, then either go back to Dream or somewhere else, or he may finally retire. By that time, all credibility will have been lost in a lot of eyes.

Seriously, I love me some Cro Cop, but the man does not have the fire he once had, in fact, he doesn't even have a spark of what he once had.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Don't worry. If it isn't true we can hold each other and cry. :sarcastic08:


I'm going to cry harder than either of you crying b!tches if this is bs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont worry SWPT, I'll console your..:wink03:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HGH'd up and ready to rock....im likin it.....


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Cro Cop needs to learn to work the angles in the Octagon and prevent the takedown against the cage.
He also needs to start letting his hands go again.


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

Hope he returns.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

All aboard the *Cro Cop Going To Run Through The HW Division Train 2.0*! Now all there left is to name his bandwagon. Something with huge quadriceps sounds good.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Who gives a shit? Seriously? As a the crop cop fan, why does this please you? Whats he done? Beat two cans and gotten beatne up by Overeem?
> 
> **** this and anyone who thinks it is a good thing.


Yeah nice post idiot,
your talking about a legend of the sport, Yes he hasn't had great form of late. Regardless your get to see a guy that has the best looking HL reel in all of MMA. Grow up a bit if you don't like a fighter say it in a respectful way. "**** anyone that thinks this is a good thing" 

Did Cro Cop not feed the dogs before he left your girlfriends house or something?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Who gives a shit? Seriously? As a the crop cop fan, why does this please you? Whats he done? Beat two cans and gotten beatne up by Overeem?
> 
> **** this and anyone who thinks it is a good thing.


I'd rather see him fight Mustapha al-Turk in UFC than fight Tatsuya Mizuno in Dream. Wouldn't you? At least we know this fight has potential to take his career somewhere. He was spinning his wheels in Japan.

And who knows? Maybe this will be lure Overeem needs to sign with Zuffa...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

dontazo said:


> to all the badwagoners i cant wait to see all of u fake fans to jump on cro cops D|ck after he beats al turk


Lol. Everyone knows he is going to win, this fight means about as much as the Mizuno one.



Hett said:


> I assume it would please Cro Cop fans because they get to see him again? Why are you slamming people because they like Cro Cop. Yea I think it's premature to be saying he will be the champ, but not to say they are excited to see him back. Stop being such a clown.


I like Sakuraba. I like Kevin Randleman. I like Fujita. I like Takanori Gomi. I don't want any off these fighters to be in the UFC. See what I am getitng at?




dontazo said:


> seens when is velasquez a top fighter? just wait and see him losing against heath...


Since he murdered O'Brien, a very solid fighter. Heath is going to lose, he has no TDD.



vandalian said:


> I'd rather see him fight Mustapha al-Turk in UFC than fight Tatsuya Mizuno in Dream. Wouldn't you? At least we know this fight has potential to take his career somewhere. He was spinning his wheels in Japan.
> 
> And who knows? Maybe this will be lure Overeem needs to sign with Zuffa...


No not really. He isn't beating the top guys in the UFC, if I want to see him fight cans I'd rather he fight baseball players and giant kickboxers than guys like Al-Turk.

I wouldn't have any problem with this if he had actually won some proper fights when he left the UFC last time to "get his head together" after getting his ass kicked.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Mjr180 said:


> Yeah nice post idiot,
> your talking about a legend of the sport, Yes he hasn't had great form of late. Regardless your get to see a guy that has the best looking HL reel in all of MMA. Grow up a bit if you don't like a fighter say it in a respectful way. "**** anyone that thinks this is a good thing"
> 
> Did Cro Cop not feed the dogs before he left your girlfriends house or something?


I do like Crocop, you honest guy who signs neg reps. Let me give you a breakdown of the events, as they transpired
1. Comes to UFC, has a dissapointing run and leaves 
2. Fights a can and a freakshow fight, gets beaten up by Overeeem
3. Returns to the UFC to fight a can

He's going to get handled by the UFCs mid-level fighters again, so yeah, **** you if you think him coming back is a good thing.

He should have gone out gracefully in Japan if he couldn't get his form back, which he couldn't.

I'm not personally attacking Crocop, but this is retarded and a terrible idea, and I fail to see how fans can support this move.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I do like Crocop, you honest guy who signs neg reps. Let me give you a breakdown of the events, as they transpired
> 1. Comes to UFC, has a dissapointing run and leaves
> 2. Fights a can and a freakshow fight, gets beaten up by Overeeem
> 3. Returns to the UFC to fight a can
> ...



If this is what CroCop wants well then as a fan im going to support him. If your a true fan you should support him too. Fighting people in japan obviously isnt making him happy anymore. All we can do is cross our fingers together and hope the crocop of old is back.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> No not really. He isn't beating the top guys in the UFC, if I want to see him fight cans I'd rather he fight baseball players and giant kickboxers than guys like Al-Turk.
> I wouldn't have any problem with this if he had actually won some proper fights when he left the UFC last time to "get his head together" after getting his ass kicked.


He has to start somewhere. He hasn't earn the right to fight top guys in UFC, not yet.
Sure, I'd be more convinced if he had beaten a stronger opponent while he was away. But at least he's showing he hasn't been scared off UFC. Hopefully now he at least knows what he's in for.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

cultlegend said:


> check out this new "Cro Cop" video! it looks like he's got a octagon in his gym, and if i remember correctly Mirko said that he wasnt training in a cage the last time he was in the UFC.
> 
> http://www.mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/5173-crocop-trains-after-successful-knee-surgery.html


Part 2 of the training
http://www.mma-id.com/CROCOP/?mod=vvid&act=view&vid=1306
I'm glad he's practicing his initiative and boxing technique more. Because he looked more tired and reluctant in his fights before surgery, than now. Still he doesn't look as energetic as in his prime, and he really needs this predator striving forward if he's gonna make any significant comeback...


----------



## newsfromnl (Apr 5, 2009)

wohooo yeah cro cop is back!!
i hope he gets back in his old form!
WARRRRRRRRRRRR CRO COP!!!!!!!


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there a reason he doesn't cut the 15-20pounds to fight at LHW?

I just don't see him being in contention against guys like Mir and Brock. Gonzaga manhandled him on the ground before the head kick of doom.

Mirko would be a huge LHW and I think the division would suit him, not only with the weight issue but the majority of the UFC's LHW div like to stand... rashad, shogun, rampage, machida, hendo, jardine, forrest, franklin, etc.

thoughts?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Can.Opener said:


> Is there a reason he doesn't cut the 15-20pounds to fight at LHW?
> 
> I just don't see him being in contention against guys like Mir and Brock. Gonzaga manhandled him on the ground before the head kick of doom.
> 
> ...


Old topic. For whatever reason, he just won't do it.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe because he doesn't want "easier" fights? 

That's no sarcasm by the way.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

apologies, searching pulled up a few threads regarding this.


----------



## LaUltimaC3rv3za (May 17, 2009)

lol yesterday I wondered who this is, and at night I watched "Fight Club" on Eurosport. And there he was beating the shit out of an other guy xD


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

...you didn't know who he was?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

*mixed feelings*

I'm also a fan of cro-cop, but i'm not sure if this is the right decision for him. After watching him train in those video's linked, I noticed a few things:

1. the cage he's training in is very small, it might cause issues with him finding his space and work out his game plan when the dimensions of the fighting area is different then what he's used to.

2. I know they're not showing everything he's training on, but it seems a lot of it aimed at just striking. I didn't even see anyone throw a single low kick and so I question his defense against low kicks.

3. Same as point 2 with shooting in and TDD. 

4. But what surprised me most of all, was his striking. He telegraphs all of his hits. Striking is his bread and butter, but giving it away like that... honestly, it's definitely concerning.

5. Who the hell are those guys he's training with ?!? They look like a bunch of guys that are just coming off the street to do their bi-weekly kickboxing class. I'd love to see him train for 4 - 6 weeks in a top camp where he's getting pushed more. Although at this point it's too late, he has to worry about injuries this short before the fight.

In any case, these are just my opinions (I tried staying objective).


----------



## LaUltimaC3rv3za (May 17, 2009)

@imrik32, yes I didn't know him, new MMA fan! :thumb03:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LaUltimaC3rv3za said:


> @imrik32, yes I didn't know him, new MMA fan! :thumb03:


Keep watching...you'll learn to squeal when he even moves his left leg.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Keep watching...you'll learn to squeal when the ref moves his left leg from underneath his body.


fixed.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Keep watching...you'll learn to squeal when he even moves his left leg.


Hopefully anyway....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

osmium said:


> fixed.


Hahaha, nice.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

oordeel said:


> I'm also a fan of cro-cop, but i'm not sure if this is the right decision for him. After watching him train in those video's linked, I noticed a few things:
> 
> 1. the cage he's training in is very small, it might cause issues with him finding his space and work out his game plan when the dimensions of the fighting area is different then what he's used to.
> 
> ...


He did train with Remy Bonjasky at some point and hopefully still does. 

Everybody stop reminding me of the Gonzaga fight! It is one the greatest and also most painful UFC moments.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

F*cking ow.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm sure the only reason it wasn't broken in several places with multiple horrible ligament tears is that it was the mightily strong, foundation for the tree trunk leg, Cro Cop ankle.

Most of you know that my own left ankle was in a cast at the time, so I was in a ball screaming when I saw that.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I read that he said he maybe not coming back to the top but he will die trying.. Good luck


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i cant wait for cro cop to prove all u blind wanna be mma specialists and haters wrong. cro cop is a true warrior and a living mma legend, if he is mentally in the right place he will wrack anyone in the ufc hw division, and based on his last interview he seems hungry and mad, i am so sorry for al turk, i hope he booked a cemetery cuz he is getting fucked up, dont forget that mirco is coming from a surgery i am sure he will look 100 times better when he fights next, after he ko's al turk 
here his latest interview 
http://www.nokaut.com/MMA/videos/?l=e&solo_id=170&title=Cro+Cop+Interview+May+15
cro cop is coming back and he will wrack the **** out of ufc hw division... just wait and enjoy

posting pics of him being ko'd is ******* retarded and childish, most of u morons dont have guts to ******* fight, so please show respect to cro cop who is a ******* warrior unlike u idiots


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well dontazo, considering Overeem isn't in the UFC, Cro Cop might fair well. :thumb02:

Haha, I'm just playing, but seriously, how can you blame people for being skeptical? It's not like he hasn't given them reason to be. Let his fighting do the talking. If he has returned to his old ways of knocking fools out, then you have nothing to worry about because he will show that if it is true. For now, he hasn't done that yet against anyone legit lately. Give it time before you call people names. They have a legit argument at the moment, after all. At least in my opinion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I will forever be a fan of his for the way he murdered Wandy but I am not going to be delusional about his comeback. He isn't doing anything against all the great jitz and wrestling heavyweights in the UFC and they can't let him go around can kicking for long because that isn't how they book everyone elses fights.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

dontazo said:


> i cant wait for cro cop to prove all u blind wanna be mma specialists and haters wrong. cro cop is a true warrior and a living mma legend, if he is mentally in the right place he will wrack anyone in the ufc hw division, and based on his last interview he seems hungry and mad, i am so sorry for al turk, i hope he booked a cemetery cuz he is getting fucked up, dont forget that mirco is coming from a surgery i am sure he will look 100 times better when he fights next, after he ko's al turk
> here his latest interview
> http://www.nokaut.com/MMA/videos/?l=e&solo_id=170&title=Cro+Cop+Interview+May+15
> cro cop is coming back and he will wrack the **** out of ufc hw division... just wait and enjoy
> ...


Well, without starting to call names or swearing, the sport is evolving and you have to evolve with it. I just commented on the fact that based what was shown in the training video's, there are some flaws. Again, this is my opinion and I also stated that I'm sure it's only a small part of his training program.

In any case, if you've ever done some serious training or joined a competition training camp, you can clearly see the guys that are hungry or on fire, I just haven't seen it in cro-cop from the video's posted.

Also, i'd love to see cro-cop do well, get some more HL reels etc. I'm a fan. But I'm also a realist and sometimes time catches up to you. That's not opinion, that's fact...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

people were skeptic al towords shogun but when he beat liddell everyone went back on his nuts. same will happen here.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

dontazo said:


> people were skeptic al towords shogun but when he beat liddell everyone went back on his nuts. same will happen here.


Yeah, Crocop is in the right place mentally....he say so in tha intervu!

Seriously? He will murder Turk, because Turk sucks, then get handled by someone worth a damn. He could fly to the ring shooting fireworks out his ass and obliterate Al-Turks leg with an energy ball, it wouldn't mean shit. He isn't going to own anyone worth their salt in the UFC, I guarantee you he won't even be a contender.

If he does, mods delete my profile. YOU CAN'T BEAT ME!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Hopefully we will get to see the 05 - 06 Cro Cop again. I wanna see him get revenge on Gonzaga, if he does come back to the UFC.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

dontazo said:


> i cant wait for cro cop to prove all u *blind wanna be mma specialists* and haters wrong. cro cop is a true warrior and a living mma legend, if he is mentally in the right place he will wrack anyone in the ufc hw division, and based on his last interview he seems hungry and mad, i am so sorry for al turk, i hope he booked a cemetery *cuz he is getting fucked up*, dont forget that mirco is coming from a surgery i am sure he will look 100 times better when he fights next, *after he ko's al turk *
> here his latest interview
> http://www.nokaut.com/MMA/videos/?l=e&solo_id=170&title=Cro+Cop+Interview+May+15
> cro cop is coming back and *he will wrack the **** out of ufc hw division...* just wait and enjoy
> ...


Okay, so what's the difference in saying CroCop won't amount to anything but knocking out cans, and saying he'll come to the UFC and clean out the HW division? Speaking of blind mma specialists, what holds more merit these days? CroCop coming back and wrecking everyone or having limited success against solid opponents? I appreciate your optimism towards one of your favorite fighters, but get over yourself. Your entire rant is completely contradicting itself and it just makes you look more stupid than you already are.

Ohh, then you pull the "youze fukkers donts even fights!" Alright..so that doesn't give us a right to say CroCop won't amount to anything but knocking out cans in the UFC? What do you do that allows you to make predictions such as "CroCop will send al Turk to the cemetery"...is it cause you train and fight? What does that have to do with making predictions? How exactly is that respectful to al Turk? He is, after all, a fighter as well that trains. I mean you're all about this respect to fighters because wez donts have bawls to fites! Where's the respect to the rest of the heavyweight division that supposively going to get fukks ups. 

You're probably the most dense dip shit on this forum, but atleast you provide solid entertainment.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Okay, so what's the difference in saying CroCop won't amount to anything but knocking out cans, and saying he'll come to the UFC and clean out the HW division? Speaking of blind mma specialists, what holds more merit these days? CroCop coming back and wrecking everyone or having limited success against solid opponents? I appreciate your optimism towards one of your favorite fighters, but get over yourself. Your entire rant is completely contradicting itself and it just makes you look more stupid than you already are.
> 
> Ohh, then you pull the "youze fukkers donts even fights!" Alright..so that doesn't give us a right to say CroCop won't amount to anything but knocking out cans in the UFC? What do you do that allows you to make predictions such as "CroCop will send al Turk to the cemetery"...is it cause you train and fight? What does that have to do with making predictions? How exactly is that respectful to al Turk? He is, after all, a fighter as well that trains. I mean you're all about this respect to fighters because wez donts have bawls to fites! Where's the respect to the rest of the heavyweight division that supposively going to get fukks ups.
> 
> You're probably the most dense dip shit on this forum, but atleast you provide solid entertainment.




awwww, RLY? u just fail hard... i am sorry for u. but its ok. u will be sucking cro cops dick ... dont worry just wait. it will feel good. 
dont cry please.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Yeah, Crocop is in the right place mentally....he say so in tha intervu!
> 
> Seriously? He will murder Turk, because Turk sucks, then get handled by someone worth a damn. He could fly to the ring shooting fireworks out his ass and obliterate Al-Turks leg with an energy ball, it wouldn't mean shit. He isn't going to own anyone worth their salt in the UFC, I guarantee you he won't even be a contender.
> 
> If he does, mods delete my profile. YOU CAN'T BEAT ME!


delete ur profile? who the **** are u? no one cares about u and ur profile , u might as well delete it urself moron


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I'm on the Mirko 'Diggin In That Ass' Cro Cop Croatian Checkered War Wagon'. 2009 belongs to The Cro Cop.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

dontazo said:


> awwww, RLY? u just fail hard... i am sorry for u. but its ok. u will be sucking cro cops dick ... dont worry just wait. it will feel good.
> dont cry please.


Interesting werent you the one that was just flipping shit about people doubting cro cops success in the ufc thus predicting him to clean out the heavyweight divison? i reelise judging by the quality of your post that you donts takes times to reed posts but the last thing youll ever impose on this forum is making sum1 faeling rly hard when ur posts have moor flaws in them then ife ever saw both grammarically and logikally.and if ur emplying ill be on the crocop bandwagon after he knawks out a tomato can your prolly moor dence then i thot.but he's a fukkin warior!

That was fun.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i could not care less about ur post. people like u are not true mma fans.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

dontazo said:


> awwww, RLY? u just fail hard... i am sorry for u. but its ok. u will be sucking cro cops dick ... dont worry just wait. it will feel good.
> dont cry please.


I really don;t like AlexDelarge, but way to prove his point.

I mean seriously, "RLY? you fail hard":confused02:

If there was ever at any point a time you provided a cohesive argument, or even attempted to, I would feel he was a bit overboard in what he just said, but you never do.



dontazo said:


> delete ur profile? who the **** are u? no one cares about u and ur profile , u might as well delete it urself moron


Did you feel that breeze just there? That was that referrence going over your head.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

dontazo said:


> i could not care less about ur post. people like u are not true mma fans.


Fine, maybe this will suit you better.

Yo daw, Royce Gracie is a fukkn legend!1 He come to UFC and clean that mufukka out!1 Yall just hatin and no shit about mma. hes a fukkin warrior and has dun moor in mma than yall dum mukkafuckas cumbined. u wait til he tears off peoples arms and sends them to hospital where dey die!1 I shall not regard anything you post even if it clearly states how condradicting and simply stupid my posts are and I shall not defend my comments in a logical matter nor even defend them at all. Instead, I will say youze fails rly hard and suk at life. The end bye.

Please, earn your respect.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Alex you are as bad when it comes to Anderson Silva. 

Also the poor grammar and spelling thing isn't really fair. English isn't dontazos first language.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

AIM lingo is never excusable.

Edit: Not really, atleast I give somewhat reasonable explanations as to why people act retarded when they talk about Anderson. And BTW, I believe that out of all the fights Anderson has had in the UFC, I've gone a perfect 9-0, more than I can say for most people that aimlessly find stupid reasons for him to lose or just pick against him out of sheer hope that they want him to lose.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Fellas- especially dontazo and Alex just get back to the topic without calling anyone a dip shit or bringing someone sucking Cro Cop's dick. That's lame and it's all good to argue and even get a little heated at someone else but this crap is going over the line. I don't want to close this thread just because a couple of people are derailing it with back and forth insults. Arguing is fine resulting to petty insults is not. 

dontazo- it's fine to be passion about a fighter without attacking anyone who might like that fighter or doubts their abilities.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Who's this Cro Cop fella?


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

dontazo said:


> i cant wait for cro cop to prove all u blind wanna be mma specialists and haters wrong. cro cop is a true warrior and a living mma legend, if he is mentally in the right place he will wrack anyone in the ufc hw division, and based on his last interview he seems hungry and mad, i am so sorry for al turk, i hope he booked a cemetery cuz he is getting fucked up, dont forget that mirco is coming from a surgery i am sure he will look 100 times better when he fights next, after he ko's al turk
> here his latest interview
> http://www.nokaut.com/MMA/videos/?l=e&solo_id=170&title=Cro+Cop+Interview+May+15
> cro cop is coming back and he will wrack the **** out of ufc hw division... just wait and enjoy
> ...


We all hope for that to happen but you really wrote that post as if he's right at the moment on a major winning streak, we on the other hand see the situation as it is. We are all aware that he lost many fights in the ufc and was in a crystal clear disadvantage towards his opponents. Being ko'd the way he was surely doesn't help us root for him and hardly will in the future. 

Let's pray for his success, everybody deserves a second chance.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh no you di'int! *throws off gloves*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Oh no you di'int! *throws off gloves*


If anyone's going to talk in such a juvenile way, it's going to be me!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I do like Crocop, you honest guy who signs neg reps. Let me give you a breakdown of the events, as they transpired
> 1. Comes to UFC, has a dissapointing run and leaves
> 2. Fights a can and a freakshow fight, gets beaten up by Overeeem
> 3. Returns to the UFC to fight a can
> ...


So he lost 2 fights, prior to that he was on a 5 fight winning streak. The dude is 24-6, if he thinks he has more time left in him then his fans should support him, if you are not a fan then you should stop complaining and don't watch him fight. He is 34 it's not that old. Obviously the UFC still think he has some entertaining fights left, lets see what he brings to the table this time. 

A few people were surprised when he dropped a couple of fights but it happens to everyone. He has more legitimacy for the UFC HW belt than the actual champion. If you are bitching about him coming back when the UFC HW division lacks any sort of depth then you need your head checked.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Had to skip through all the comments. Finally, Cro Cop is back! One of my favorite fighters! Forget the past whenever he gets in the ring he creates that suspense...where everyone is just waiting for it to land...cuz you know it's going to come. BAM!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You know how there's always the puncher's chance? Well, if there's other holes in his game, there's always the lethal left leg headkicker's chance.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

F/k yeah!!!!! Cro-cop back!!!!!! Hell yeah!!!!

Keep the Heavy's coming!!!!! Bring back Sylvia, Arlovski, Barnett etc!!!!! G/DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sooooo...Herring is injured.... Cain vs Cro Cop plz?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

"My Left Foot Goes Up... And I Go Down In Hostory"

"Right Kick, Hospital, Left Kick, Cemetary"

ahh the good ol days


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I like Sakuraba. I like Kevin Randleman. I like Fujita. I like Takanori Gomi. I don't want any off these fighters to be in the UFC. See what I am getitng at?


That's your decision if all you can think about is matchups and title shots when you think of those guys. People like Cro Cop and want to see him fight in the UFC, nothing wrong with that at all. It's just like the millions of people who support bad sports teams. They don't go to the games with any hope of winning a championship, they go to support their team, just like Cro Cop fans.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Cro...Cop?

So, like, that's his name?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Cro...Cop?
> 
> So, like, that's his name?


Croatian Cop

Real name is like

Mirko Filipovic or something around that.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Croatian Cop
> 
> Real name is like
> 
> Mirko Filipovic or something around that.



Yeah, I know. Just messin' around. But thanks.


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow..never thought I would start a thread here with over 3000 views. haha

Going to be great to see Cro Cop back in action.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im gonna laugh if he comes out and loses his first fight....:thumbsup:


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Cro Cop shoukld take Heaths Place on 99 now that Hearring is sick and pulled out

source www.ufc.com


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

burke_p said:


> Cro Cop shoukld take Heaths Place on 99 now that Hearring is sick and pulled out
> 
> source www.ufc.com


That spot is already filled by Kongo, but that would have been sweet.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Im gonna laugh if he comes out and loses his first fight....:thumbsup:


I'll carve you a Glasgow smile if you do it!


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

wicked awesome if true (can't be bothered to read the whole thread before posting).

Here's to Mirko not looking like a siv this time around, and not getting kneed in the coin purse 20 times for the loss.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's to what I hope will be a head kick heard round the world, NOT with Cro Cop on the receiving end.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Mirko's interview, he believes he still got it,, wants to focus more on his boxing skills (finally! - I'm really happy for that), and is motivated even more after all these surgeries, specially because of the lots of comments, trashtalk and discrispect about whether he still got it (he must've been reading these forums then  )....
Said it was a naive mistake and "some crazy pride" to take Overeem injured (his leg was barely useful for standing then), and wants to fight him again, even this year.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9cl4m_mirkointervju_news


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Im getting a funny feeling in my britches


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

That was a good interview, I really hope he does well on his comeback! Getting pretty excited about it


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Hmm. There is some contradiction in what he is saying - 
In the interview he says his motivation is to shut up the naysayers who are doubting him...then at the end he says that he doesn't care about the negative comments he reads. 

I just hope he's back. I've been hoping for him to be back for a long long time now. 

We'll see what happens come fight time. I will always root for Mirko. He's always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Least he realised he needs more then a LHK in a MMA fight.. about the comments of course hes pissed at ppl who once said hes one of tha best hitter strikers with like 20 KOs and then being not so good after one RHK loss.. maybe hes holding a mirror at them ya know cause most of them quickly changed their mind .. many on this forum sure did.. from one of the greatest to somebody not worth a thing..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Least he realised he needs more then a LHK in a MMA fight.. about the comments of course hes pissed at ppl who once said hes one of tha best hitter strikers with like 20 KOs and then being not so good after one RHK loss.. maybe hes holding a mirror at them ya know cause most of them quickly changed their mind .. many on this forum sure did.. from one of the greatest to somebody not worth a thing..


Agreed
its ******* redundant to just write him off like that. People dont give a damn about the fighter anymore to them fighters are only as good as their last fight. I personally hope CroCop fights for another 10 years win or loose and retires when he decides to. Some internet warriors have no right to tell him when to call it quits.


----------



## CrazyFightFan (May 22, 2009)

Good for CroCop!


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

I really hope he bounces back...he's so badass.

Really, though, has that ever happened? What's a good example of a fighter on the wrong side of 30 who hit the skids, then returned to glory?

Couture doesn't count as he was always fighting such top talent that I don't think he was ever "down in the dumps."


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Josh Jones III said:


> I really hope he bounces back...he's so badass.
> 
> Really, though, has that ever happened? What's a good example of a fighter on the wrong side of 30 who hit the skids, then returned to glory?
> 
> Couture doesn't count as he was always fighting such top talent that I don't think he was ever "down in the dumps."


The only person I can think of that can attempt it besides Cro Cop is Matt Hughes, but he's virtually in the same position as Cro Cop. Albeit Cro Cop has a few wins after his losses though on cans. Now that I think about it I hope they both make a come back. For their own personal justification for everyone that wrote them off after a couple of losses. Couture got his ass beat throughout his entire career and people still think he can fight with the best. Why isn't it that way with anyone else?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IF Liddell gets a win ever again, I'd love to say him.


----------

